# Hoyt Satori



## jkm97

Almost nothing about this thing online yet, so I'm guessing nobody has seen one and I doubt they'll be available soon.


----------



## Shed Magnet

Fred Eichlor showed a blurted out pic today of a new proto type Hoyt they will be announcing soon.


----------



## jkm97

Probably it, it's his signature bow now. Guess the buff is gone.


----------



## Sauk Mountain

Looks like the trad bow they should have released years ago. I bet they'll sell a lot of them.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

I sent Hoyt an email last week and asked if it had a plunger hole and what the availability was. This is the reply I got today:




> 1) YES. The Satori risers are drilled and taped to accept a plunger or the included riser plate.
> 2) As those bows haven’t actually “launched” (will be released at the ATA show) currently you should be in the 2-4 week area depending on limb choice. Bamboo Cores on the X-Tour Traditional limbs could push you back 6 weeks.


I see a couple 21" risers in my future. :teeth:


----------



## jkm97

Thanks Jim! Saw your posts on tradtalk. I'm liking that blurb about bamboo cores. This may be the bow I've been wanting...I can see a 17" riser with medium wood grain limbs...


----------



## Sauk Mountain

I would be interested in a riser, but not the limbs. Glad they are giving folks the option.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

Nicely done Hoyt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltben

Good news for 2017 !


----------



## Halfcawkt

This could be starting a trend of Hoyt truly trying to give us what we want...

(We can only hope!)


----------



## Sauk Mountain

Halfcawkt said:


> This could be starting a trend of Hoyt truly trying to give us what we want...
> 
> (We can only hope!)


It'll be interesting to see what the non 3Rivers price is for a riser.


----------



## Cwilder

Contact Jerry from stick bow supplies


----------



## Assassino

One in Buckskin is in my future forsure!


----------



## grantmac

Hopefully they offer it as a riser only so you aren't stuck with their limbs.


----------



## Sauk Mountain

grantmac said:


> Hopefully they offer it as a riser only so you aren't stuck with their limbs.


They do, it's on the picture of the catalog Jim Casto Jr posted.


----------



## franklinmanklin

I am stoked over this bow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Well... I just got in touch with my Hoyt dealer. I've got two 21" risers in the works. They said two to three weeks. Here's what the dealer emailed me.



> All of the traditional bows are discontinued and have been since September. Going forward, this will be the only one they have, offered in 3 different lengths and obviously the different limb configurations.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Well... I just got in touch with my Hoyt dealer. I've got two 21" risers in the works. They said two to three weeks. Here's what the dealer emailed me.


Good news. 

The Gamemaster is over a decade old and the Dorado is right at 10.


----------



## stick monkey

Based on the picture above....The ilf looks like an afterthought. Looks like they chopped off the formula extension and added a adjustable block for ilf...surely hoyt can design something from the ground up for traditional shooters.


----------



## TwentySix

The top looks like a Buffalo, and the bottom looks like a Dorado


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Far from being similar to a chopped off Formula riser but I did wonder about the added block for the dovetail and LLA too. Hoyt could design and build anything they wanted. My guess is it gives the riser preload on the different length risers, a partial enclosed pocket and has more to do with tolerances and cost effectiveness.


----------



## WoodsmanRyan

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Well... I just got in touch with my Hoyt dealer. I've got two 21" risers in the works. They said two to three weeks. Here's what the dealer emailed me.


Awesome Jim, please post a review! I'm saving up my pennies to get one of these. I have some other Hoyts and hopefully the grip for this one will be the same as the Excel/Eclipse.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

WoodsmanRyan,

Well... I'm hoping it won't be the Excel grip. lol lol 

The grip is the first thing I want to look at. Crossing my fingers that Hoyt made this riser to accept the Profit and 180 grips. I recently bought a medium Jager 2.0 Best grip for my Dorado; I'm hoping it will fit this riser.


----------



## Cwilder

Jim Casto Jr said:


> WoodsmanRyan,
> 
> Well... I'm hoping it won't be the Excel grip. lol lol
> 
> The grip is the first thing I want to look at. Crossing my fingers that Hoyt made this riser to accept the Profit and 180 grips. I recently bought a medium Jager 2.0 Best grip for my Dorado; I'm hoping it will fit this riser.


They take the target line of grips. Comes with the new ergo grip


----------



## WoodsmanRyan

Jim Casto Jr said:


> WoodsmanRyan,
> 
> Well... I'm hoping it won't be the Excel grip. lol lol
> 
> The grip is the first thing I want to look at. Crossing my fingers that Hoyt made this riser to accept the Profit and 180 grips. I recently bought a medium Jager 2.0 Best grip for my Dorado; I'm hoping it will fit this riser.


I was hoping for the Excel grip because I already have a Jager grip that fits my Excel that I was hoping to use. :darkbeer:


----------



## WoodsmanRyan

Cwilder said:


> They take the target line of grips. Comes with the new ergo grip


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Cwilder said:


> They take the target line of grips. Comes with the new ergo grip


Well.... CRAP! Now I'm going to have to buy a couple new Jager 2.0 mediums.

Thanks for the info Christian.


----------



## franklinmanklin

Hoyt Satori

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=58136&share_fid=45046&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GVDocHoliday

http://hoyt.com/traditional-recurve-limbs/carbon-x-tour-limbs
http://hoyt.com/traditional-recurve-limbs/satori-limbs
http://hoyt.com/traditional-recurves/satori


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Thanks for those links. Yep, they've added it to their website:


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

stick monkey said:


> ...and added a adjustable block for ilf....


Looks like we were both wrong about that "block." From the pictures, it looks like the dovetail mount is machined into the riser.


----------



## rjack

Well done Hoyt! I might have just found my second new recurve for 2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk spelling/grammar errors are likely to occur.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

im a fan, will be getting one for sure


----------



## gd1944

I'm sorry, but HOYT Satori may have copied my idea of the Radiused Strike Plate.

This is the Radiused Strike Plate Desgin on my Chaser Archery Halberd 1 Riser: 


























The Srike Plate is 0.1735" Thick, it is to be installed over an also Radiused Shelf (Cut 0.375" Past Center), to form a double Radiused Platform for shooting off the shelf. 
With Paper or metal washer put between the Strike Plate and Riser, one can fine turn his center shot.

We at Chaser Archery have been selling Halberd 1 Riser since August 26th, 2016. 
And this Radiused Strike Plate Structure has been patented in China since April 2016.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Rob Kaulfold of Lancaster Archer talked of building a radiused shelf plate 5 or 6 years ago. They even offered it for sale on their website, but I don't think it ever went into production. 

I've got a neighbor who worked at an aluminum plant. He made a radiused shelf plate for his compound bow 30 years ago. 

Your risers and those plates look really nice, but I seriously doubt Hoyt copied anything from you any more than you copied them from my buddy who did it years ago.


----------



## Belicoso

Would like to try a 19 inch riser with some long limbs.


----------



## ashorvath

looks like another bow to go and try out!


----------



## lost american

that is funny a company from china saying they have the copyrights. china pretty much copys everthing. over here in europe the market is full of china rip offs. chaser is known in europe for cheap junk compounds that newbies buy and get ripped off.


----------



## shamus275

I don't really give two shiites about who copied who especially when the Chinese are complaining about it so can we please get this thread back on track?

Does anyone know what the street price for the Satori with bamboo limbs is supposed to be?


----------



## GVDocHoliday

shamus275 said:


> I don't really give two shiites about who copied who especially when the Chinese are complaining about it so can we please get this thread back on track?
> 
> Does anyone know what the street price for the Satori with bamboo limbs is supposed to be?


I'd imagine the bamboo limbs, as they're pro tours, will run somewhere in the 7-800 range...And that's just the limbs.


----------



## shamus275

GVDocHoliday said:


> I'd imagine the bamboo limbs, as they're pro tours, will run somewhere in the 7-800 range...And that's just the limbs.


That puts it in the 1150-$1200 range...I'm not a fan of the regular Buffalo limbs and swapped them out for target limbs and then hit 'em with the rattle can. I'm wondering if the standard limbs are going to feel like Excel limbs or something a little smoother and faster?


----------



## GVDocHoliday

shamus275 said:


> That puts it in the 1150-$1200 range...I'm not a fan of the regular Buffalo limbs and swapped them out for target limbs and then hit 'em with the rattle can. I'm wondering if the standard limbs are going to feel like Excel limbs or something a little smoother and faster?


According to the website, carbon and maple are the standard.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

> Does anyone know what the street price for the Satori with bamboo limbs is supposed to be?



Last I heard from the dealer I'm working with on two risers is, they didn't even have the wholesale prices from Hoyt. That was the first of the week. Since they're all at the ATA show, I suppose it will be next week before we start seeing/hearing any retail prices save for what's in that 3Rivers ad.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Well... I just saw this on the website for a Hoyt dealer:

Hoyt Archery Carbon X-Tour Limbs
Our Price $929.49

Hoyt Archery Satori Recurve Limbs - Medium
Our Price $395.99

Hoyt Archery Satori Recurve Limbs - Short
Our Price $395.99

Hoyt Archery Satori Recurve Riser
Our Price $499.99


----------



## shamus275

Well $929 is far from good but its better than $1200. Maybe I'll wait on upgrading...


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

That $929.49 is for the new X-Tour limbs (only).


----------



## shamus275

In that case, I'd buy the target limbs from Lancaster and break out the rattle can again!


----------



## Sauk Mountain

shamus275 said:


> In that case, I'd buy the target limbs from Lancaster and break out the rattle can again!


Yeah I'm really only interested in the riser.


----------



## Harley D

Does anybody know if Hoyt discontinued the Dorado, Gamemaster and Buffalo?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Harley D said:


> Does anybody know if Hoyt discontinued the Dorado, Gamemaster and Buffalo?


Go back and read post #18, not to mention Hoyt has removed the Dorado, GameMaster II, Tiburon and Buffalo from their website.


----------



## Festivus

Lancaster has the target bamboo Hoyt X-Tours for $790. Still pricey as all get out though. I thought we hit the ceiling of limb prices at $700, I guess not.


----------



## TwentySix

New ergo grip - what changed? Different angle or are they making it in wood again?


----------



## franklinmanklin

TwentySix said:


> New ergo grip - what changed? Different angle or are they making it in wood again?


Probably to match the target riser grips to lower costs and increase accuracy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentySix

So the stock grip on the Excel isn't an ergo? What is it?


----------



## reddogge

I'm sure after it comes out Jager will be supplying grips in all shapes and sizes for it.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Jager already offers grips that will fit this riser, according to his website.

http://jagerarchery.com/product/hoyt-newer-models-medium-best-style-2-0/


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di1mz7gjOOo


----------



## t_bone1889

Correct me if I'm wrong but this is not an ILF compatible riser?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

t_bone1889 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but this is not an ILF compatible riser?



Consider yourself corrected. This is an ILF riser.


----------



## t_bone1889

Ok so the Original Earl Hoyt Dovetail System is ILF?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Earl Hoyt developed the Hoyt Dovetail System. Hoyt has always referred to it as HDS. The rest of the world calls it ILF.


----------



## t_bone1889

Thank you Jim. I had a similar case study with "fridge" vs refrigerator.


----------



## Gregjlongbow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di1mz7gjOOo

Pretty sick looking in tan. Nice forward handle too.


----------



## bulldog18

So did you get a U. S. patent on your design. If not there is no discussion here. Look at the compound market. So many risers, cams and limbs look very similar. You don't see the griping on here about them. You act like you want a pat on the back and a hand shake and national recognition. Earn it buddy. By constantly griping about Hoyt basically copying your design. Settle that outside this forum. I subscribed to this forum to learn about the Satori like others did. Start your own thread about your product and leave this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog18

Never said you copied and don't care if you did. That would be Hoyt's problem not mine. It's the fact that you will not leave it alone. Most of us don't care. Release your product and people who like and want will follow. Let the rest of us get back on the original subject matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog18

Not uncomfortable. Just tired of your tantrum. Now goodbye and back to the topic. To others reading this I usually don't get this way and I apologize for that. I personally cant wait to get my hands on one of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnfeathers

gd1944 said:


> As a Chinese company...... For you westerners always think we are copying from you.


Because you (China) has and does. The internet is full of poorly made Chinese copies looking to take advantage of others. Many times being packaged in similar, if not exact, packaging. I'm not saying that you did that, but your country's track record speaks for itself regarding the continued theft of intellectual property. Your country is apparently not concerned about US Patents. Why should we care about or recognize yours?

You want legitimacy? Get a US patent and sell away.


----------



## GEREP

FWIW, this is an international forum. 

As far as I'm concerned, the designer of the Chaser riser has as much right to talk about his riser as any other bowyer.

As to *"who the hell cares,"* I do. I'm interested in seeing and reading about all new ILF offerings for the traditional market.

KPC


----------



## bulldog18

GEREP said:


> FWIW, this is an international forum.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the designer of the Chaser riser has as much right to talk about his riser as any other bowyer.
> 
> As to *"who the hell cares,"* I do. I'm interested in seeing and reading about all new ILF offerings for the traditional market.
> 
> KPC


Before you get your big boy pants in a bind. Nothing said about being an international forum or not nor does that matter. This is about the Hoyt Satori nothing else. If he want to promote his riser then do so in his own thread. That way people interested can view and comment. To come on this thread and whine about his looks the same as Hoyt's is not yours or my problem. He needs to take that up with Hoyt and leave it out of this thread. I encouraged him to start his own thread and market his products in this country. So can we keep this thread back on its original topic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDSHOOTER

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Rob Kaulfold of Lancaster Archer talked of building a radiused shelf plate 5 or 6 years ago. They even offered it for sale on their website, but I don't think it ever went into production.
> 
> I've got a neighbor who worked at an aluminum plant. He made a radiused shelf plate for his compound bow 30 years ago.
> 
> Your risers and those plates look really nice, but I seriously doubt Hoyt copied anything from you any more than you copied them from my buddy who did it years ago.


Jim, I offered to Trad Tech to build my two piece shelf kit and sent John two samples, Free. Never heard back and that was like two years ago. I have one similar to the above but the radius striker plate screws to a brass plunger like the springy stud, very fine adjustments like a bolt. Can be used with my base plate. I had that for a year or so now. Have not sold one yet. Customers wanted it for a Coba riser and back out when I had it ready to ship. LOL.
Dan


----------



## ChadMR82

We need a "Like" button for some of these posts, lol. Now who plans on ordering a Satori? I plan on ordering a 19" Satori and hopefully kill an antelope with it at Fred Eichler's ranch in August. We are there the first 4 days of the season. I love it that Hoyt listened to their customers. Seems like a great bow


----------



## ChadMR82

I wonder if it will be IBO trad legal with that sideplate since it is adjustable to some extent and it looks like it could be slightly more than an inch taller than the arrow, hard to tell. Either way, its a keeper


----------



## Cwilder

I have a 17" and a 19" risers ordered


----------



## Daniel L

Looking forward to the reviews... though sounds like the ETA is a many weeks away


----------



## ChadMR82

Cwilder said:


> I have a 17" and a 19" risers ordered


THat is awesome, did you just go to your local hoyt dealer to order one? I like 17" and 19" but 19" seems to be a good "do all" bow for me with mediums.


----------



## Cwilder

My dealer placed his order at the ATA show and ordered 60 total bows and risers


----------



## Festivus

Let's get this thread back on track. Some of you guys know how to ruin a perfectly good thread about a new product we are all interested in. 

Anyway. I'm really interested in the 17 inch model. Was interested in the high end limbs till I saw the MSRP, yikes. Will just go with Uukha then.


----------



## WoodsmanRyan

I'll probably pick up the 21" model after it's been out for a bit if the reviews are good. I'm currently using a 21" ILF DAS Dalaa for my hunting bow, but this one might replace it.


----------



## lost american

those hoyt limbs are crazy money. look at sf archery they make some awsome limbs for the money. just glad it is ilf . will also be getting a 19 riser.


----------



## ChadMR82

This is me


----------



## reddogge

Cwilder said:


> My dealer placed his order at the ATA show and ordered 60 total bows and risers


Chris, Bill just ordered a 19" so I guess I'll get a chance to shoot one pretty soon. I was shooting my Titan III yesterday and thought to myself "How can I improve on this one?"


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

reddogge said:


> ...I was shooting my Titan III yesterday and thought to myself "How can I improve on this one?"


You probably can't improve on the Titan III. Nevertheless, I just "officially" ordered two 21" Satori risers in blackout; one righty and one lefty. They said I should have the RH in about two weeks; the lefty may take four to six weeks. WE SHALL SEE.


----------



## Sauk Mountain

I'll be getting a 17" or 19" Satori riser, but I'm gonna wait until they're readily available. My Black Bear Warfs have me covered for 21" risers.


----------



## penumbra

I don't think I can justify a Satori at this time. Though I am intrigued, I simply can't afford it. I will probably buy a used Dorado when I can find one I can afford. Hopefully they will be more plentiful when the Satori is released.
I do have one question. Having never owned or shot this type of bow, how does one determine what size riser is appropriate for them? All of my bows are one piece wood recurves, reflex deflex and longbows.
Thank you. Its been an interesting thread.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

penumbra said:


> I don't think I can justify a Satori at this time. Though I am intrigued, I simply can't afford it. I will probably buy a used Dorado when I can find one I can afford. Hopefully they will be more plentiful when the Satori is released.
> I do have one question. Having never owned or shot this type of bow, how does one determine what size riser is appropriate for them? All of my bows are one piece wood recurves, reflex deflex and longbows.
> Thank you. Its been an interesting thread.


depends on your stature, your DL, your shooting style ect....the longer the riser the more forgiving of a bow it is, but me personally I like 17'' risers with medium limbs, I prefer a 60'' bow for my hunting style and 3D rig


----------



## jkm97

ghostgoblin22 said:


> depends on your stature, your DL, your shooting style ect....the longer the riser the more forgiving of a bow it is, but me personally I like 17'' risers with medium limbs, I prefer a 60'' bow for my hunting style and 3D rig


Yep. At my draw length I can't shoot anything longer than a 60" out of some of my treestands, making them pointless as hunting bows. 60" tops for me, but longer draw shooters will have steeper string angles at 62" and up, and will have more play in some situations.


----------



## penumbra

Thanks guys. I have a 27 inch draw length. I shoot only targets and my favorite bows are 62 to 66 inches, though I have bows from 54 to 72 inches. I prefer 30 to 40# bows. I also prefer light bows but occasionally shoot my Tamerlanes and Wing Presentation target bows in my collection.

.


----------



## reddogge

At your draw I would shoot medium limbs and marry that with a 19" riser for a 62" bow or with a 21" riser for a 64" bow. If you want a full 68" target bow I'd buy a 25" riser of another make and then put the medium limbs on it.


----------



## ChadMR82

What do you guys think of the limbs for the satori? I am talking about the wood/carbon limbs, not the bamboo cores (out of my price range). For the money they don't seem like a bad option. The ones who plan to buy this riser, will you use the satori limbs or will you use something else? I am thinking about trying the satori limbs myself.


----------



## reddogge

I'm wondering if they are the same construction as the Buffalo limbs? When I had my Buffalo the limbs seemed to be fine as far as speed goes but then I bought a pair of ILF BF Extremes to put on another riser and the Buffalo limbs started to feel like dogs compared. I did let my friends shoot them and they all said they seemed "dead". I sold the bow and two sets of limbs after that.


----------



## ChadMR82

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/hoyt-grand-prix-carbon-840-recurve-limbs.html

This seems like the same limb as what is being used for the satori. The description of each limb seems the same.


----------



## Cwilder

I'll be shooting my tradtech RC extreme limbs on mine


----------



## Sauk Mountain

Yeah I'll be shooting Cwilder's old Carbon Extremes on whichever one I buy.


----------



## sawtoothscream

penumbra said:


> Thanks guys. I have a 27 inch draw length. I shoot only targets and my favorite bows are 62 to 66 inches, though I have bows from 54 to 72 inches. I prefer 30 to 40# bows. I also prefer light bows but occasionally shoot my Tamerlanes and Wing Presentation target bows in my collection.
> 
> .


I have similar specs. I like my 17" riser w/ mediums.


----------



## AJT

Just saw this thread, I'd be interested on some 19" riser reviews when most of you get them.


----------



## bulldog18

Not to get too far off track. What are the pros or cons to the Hoyt factory limbs. Looking at the 19 Satori. Need to decide to go with Hoyt limbs or what would be better. I will use it for hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee

Cwilder said:


> I'll be shooting my tradtech RC extreme limbs on mine


Chris 

You sold your carbon extremes ...... they are a collector item now


----------



## Cwilder

JParanee said:


> Chris
> 
> You sold your carbon extremes ...... they are a collector item now


I had about 10 sets of them . I do like the new limbs more


----------



## sawtoothscream

Sauk Mountain said:


> Yeah I'll be shooting Cwilder's old Carbon Extremes on whichever one I buy.


Love these limbs


----------



## Sauk Mountain

sawtoothscream said:


> Love these limbs


For now they're on one of my Black Bear Warf's. I don't have a proper string for the bow, all I have is a *barf* Dacron string that's the right length. Just ordered a BCY X string from Daniel at HCBS, that'll really tell me what these limbs are made of.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Sauk Mountain said:


> For now they're on one of my Black Bear Warf's. I don't have a proper string for the bow, all I have is a *barf* Dacron string that's the right length. Just ordered a BCY X string from Daniel at HCBS, that'll really tell me what these limbs are made of.


Should enjoy them. The draw feels great on them


----------



## Ben Pearson

Hoyt is pretty much top of the line and the Satori looks fantastic. But I might point out that if you aren't married to shooting off the shelf (Satori has a radiused shelf) you could put together an Olympic recurve for a lot less money. Most risers are offered in black and there are a few companies that make carbon limbs that don't have loud graphics. I've looked at TradTech and Martin bows, with metal risers and holes drilled to accept plungers, etc., then I think, how would this be fundamentally different from my Olympic recurve? For that matter, you can probably put together a Hoyt Formula bow for less money. Is it the same thing? No, probably not. Would I buy a Satori if I had the money? Yeah, but I don't. I haven't seen the price yet, but I bet it's pretty high.


----------



## Ben Pearson

Case in point (regarding my last reply).
You can buy this riser- http://www.lancasterarchery.com/kaya-k3-25-recurve-riser.html
And Kaya sells some pretty nice carbon-glass limbs, with subtle graphics, for about $190.
So, for less than $500 you could have a bow that doesn't look all that different from the Satori and I'd be very surprised if it doesn't shoot as well or better.


----------



## Sauk Mountain

Ben Pearson said:


> Hoyt is pretty much top of the line and the Satori looks fantastic. But I might point out that if you aren't married to shooting off the shelf (Satori has a radiused shelf) you could put together an Olympic recurve for a lot less money. Most risers are offered in black and there are a few companies that make carbon limbs that don't have loud graphics. I've looked at TradTech and Martin bows, with metal risers and holes drilled to accept plungers, etc., then I think, how would this be fundamentally different from my Olympic recurve? For that matter, you can probably put together a Hoyt Formula bow for less money. Is it the same thing? No, probably not. Would I buy a Satori if I had the money? Yeah, but I don't. I haven't seen the price yet, but I bet it's pretty high.


*Sigh* The Satori is a hunting bow/riser. No, Formula and ILF are not the same thing. 



Ben Pearson said:


> Case in point (regarding my last reply).
> You can buy this riser- http://www.lancasterarchery.com/kaya-k3-25-recurve-riser.html
> And Kaya sells some pretty nice carbon-glass limbs, with subtle graphics, for about $190.
> So, for less than $500 you could have a bow that doesn't look all that different from the Satori and I'd be very surprised if it doesn't shoot as well or better.


Most of the people interested in a Satori riser or complete bow aren't encumbered by having to build the cheapest bow possible. If a person on a budget wanted a bomb proof ILF rig they'd be hard pressed to do better for the money than a Warf'd riser with a set of used Black Max limbs.


----------



## Daniel L

Oly risers are typically expected to have long stabs and v bars... so they are usually quite "top heavy". Can be shot without stabs or weights but you get a lot of tip back to the head if you shoot a looser grip.

"Hunting" risers tend to be shorter (sub 21") and more neutrally balanced (or bottom balanced) since we're not usually walking around the woods with a 30" stab. So less tip back post-shot.

The Hoyt Excel is still a strong budget ILF buy, but really needs some weight or short stab to mitigate the tip back (unless you have a tight grip which is generally not so good for form.)


----------



## lost american

check out the hoyt 840 limbs. lancaster does a rewiew on them.


----------



## KKL

What riser and limb length would be recommended for a 26 inch draw. I'm thinking of the 62 or 64" combo as I'd like to use it for some target and 3d archery. I know it's a hunting bow but man it's beautiful!


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Ben Pearson said:


> Hoyt is pretty much top of the line and the Satori looks fantastic. But I might point out that if you aren't married to shooting off the shelf (Satori has a radiused shelf) you could put together an Olympic recurve for a lot less money. Most risers are offered in black and there are a few companies that make carbon limbs that don't have loud graphics. I've looked at TradTech and Martin bows, with metal risers and holes drilled to accept plungers, etc., then I think, how would this be fundamentally different from my Olympic recurve? For that matter, you can probably put together a Hoyt Formula bow for less money. Is it the same thing? No, probably not. Would I buy a Satori if I had the money? Yeah, but I don't. I haven't seen the price yet, but I bet it's pretty high.


http://archerytalk.com/vb/#/forums/24?page=1&_k=8n4x8n

That's the OLY page. Knock yourself out.


----------



## TwentySix

Anyone have one yet?


----------



## centershot

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Well... I just saw this on the website for a Hoyt dealer:
> 
> Hoyt Archery Carbon X-Tour Limbs
> Our Price $929.49
> 
> Hoyt Archery Satori Recurve Limbs - Medium
> Our Price $395.99
> 
> Hoyt Archery Satori Recurve Limbs - Short
> Our Price $395.99
> 
> Hoyt Archery Satori Recurve Riser
> Our Price $499.99


Just ask my Hoyt dealer about pricing, he said Hoyt has not provided MAP pricing yet. I think everyone is guessing at this point. A good guess would be $699, for the basic package, more for fancier limbs. I may just need to get one of the risers.....


----------



## midnight_f150

For some reason I cant get my PC to load up page 5 or 6 of this thread. Has anyone got a new satori in yet?


----------



## Armed_AL

From the pictures said:


> I hope not, That would be a deal breaker for me. What picture are you determining this from? I can't find any pics of the limb pockets but it looks like set screws on each side to adjust an ILF block.


----------



## Cwilder




----------



## Armed_AL

Thanks for the pic of the limb pockets. I can proceed with my order now.


----------



## DDSHOOTER

Cwilder said:


> [URL=http://s233.photobucket.com/user/Marylandbowhunter/media/B9320AEB
> 
> C, does this riser rock top limb back when held vertically?
> Thanks
> Dan


----------



## Daniel L

Interesting... they went with the Pro Tiller Bolts (they pivot, unlike most tiller bolts.)

Can I request a pic of the archer's view of the grip?


----------



## DDSHOOTER

Daniel, as you already know but others may not. The pivot is for keeping washers level to limb butt face at min or max adjustments. I like that. But I don't like a bare bow that rocks back after the shot like most Metal risers and don't want to use a stabilizer to balance it. This is why I questioned it.
Dan


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

I just got an email from my Hoyt dealer. My 21" RH black Satori riser has shipped. Hopefully, I'll have it by the end of the week.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

Can't wait till someone regretfully sales one on here on the classifieds so I can buy it much cheaper than msrp


----------



## Yooper-travler

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Can't wait till someone regretfully sales one on here on the classifieds so I can buy it much cheaper than msrp


Oh yes, by end of summer I'm planning on finding a new "used" one.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

[QUOTE=Yooper

haha yep, being a member here for awhile, and getting older and wiser its easy to wait it out and get something for 20-30% cheaper


----------



## cpnhgnlngct

Alright C.... review time..

Let's hear it and see some more pics. Whatcha think??


----------



## DJ Hardy

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I just got an email from my Hoyt dealer. My 21" RH black Satori riser has shipped. Hopefully, I'll have it by the end of the week.


Hey that's quick. Was at the shop sat.and ask about my price and delivery price most just curious at this point.

My price was 429.00 but 6wk shipping.

Yea Jim keep us sideliners updated.


----------



## Cwilder

I haven't got mine yet  
That photo is of Matthew Davis's bow


----------



## Sauk Mountain

Cwilder said:


> I haven't got mine yet
> That photo is of Matthew Davis's bow


You're killin' me smalls...


----------



## bullrambler

This was a great reel of responses to read about the new Hoyt Satori. The youtube video was good to see too. I was glad to see that Hoyt will make the Satori in a LH model. And I look forward to seeing some reviews by archers who get one of these bows. 
Being new to Trad bows I'm still at the lower end of poundage to build skills. But somewhere down the road this would be a bow that I could see using. It's pricey and i would see the 21" riser as the one that I would favor. This is due to draw-length and at 64"AMO would be ok for my purposes.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct

Cwilder said:


> I haven't got mine yet
> That photo is of Matthew Davis's bow


Damn.... I was excited. I'll wait patiently...


----------



## Cwilder

cpnhgnlngct said:


> Damn.... I was excited. I'll wait patiently...


Me too with a slight twitch


----------



## Southern Fried

Give me a limb recommendation for this riser. Thanks Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

What are you doing with the bow, hunting, 3D, etc.? What length riser?


----------



## tnjacob

I have a 28" draw. Thinking about a 17" riser with medium limbs for a 60" hunting bow. Treestand mostly but some blind hunting. Do y'all think that is a good pairing? What about some limb recommendations? Thank you


----------



## reddogge

tnjacob said:


> I have a 28" draw. Thinking about a 17" riser with medium limbs for a 60" hunting bow. Treestand mostly but some blind hunting. Do y'all think that is a good pairing? What about some limb recommendations? Thank you


Good combo for your draw. I'd recommend cruising the FITA and Traditional Classifieds for used limbs myself. You can start with the basic TT Black Max or TT carbon limbs or a premium limb from Hoyt or Win and Win or anything in between. If you buy used you'll save a lot of money. Just remember a limb rated for a 25" riser will gain 8# when moved to a 17" riser. TT limbs are rated on a 17" riser so will stay the same.


----------



## tnjacob

Reddogge, thank you. Did not know about the limb rating for different size risers.


----------



## Cwilder

Got them today. Ordered some strings today looks like they will need a 1" longer then normal


----------



## Belicoso

Cwilder said:


> Got them today. Ordered some strings today looks like they will need a 1" longer then normal


Nice looking risers.
Enjoy.
Which length are these?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Buckskin is 17" (single small cut out in the bottom; two cut outs in top)

Black is 19" (single large cut out in the bottom; two cut outs in top)

21" riser has two cut outs in the bottom and three cut outs in top)


----------



## TNKnoxville

Jim for my 31" draw which would be better, the 19" with long limbs or the 21" with mediums. Never shot a metal riser ILF type bow. Looking for around 50 lb at 31". My current setup is a Tall Tines 16" riser making a 62" bow. Smoothest bow I've shot. My past bows have been Silvertips at 64".


----------



## motarded

ordered mine last night. 19 in black on the way. can't wait to sling some arrows.


----------



## ChadMR82

TNKnoxville said:


> Jim for my 31" draw which would be better, the 19" with long limbs or the 21" with mediums. Never shot a metal riser ILF type bow. Looking for around 50 lb at 31". My current setup is a Tall Tines 16" riser making a 62" bow. Smoothest bow I've shot. My past bows have been Silvertips at 64".


I would do 21" riser with LONG limbs for your 31" draw. It would be a smooth shooter for sure and I would not go any shorter.


----------



## Sauk Mountain

ChadMR82 said:


> I would do 21" riser with LONG limbs for your 31" draw. It would be a smooth shooter for sure and I would not go any shorter.


Yep, I'm a 29 and something inch draw and 21" riser with longs is the cats pajamas, the bees knees, the shizz.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

TNKnoxville said:


> Jim for my 31" draw which would be better, the 19" with long limbs or the 21" with mediums. Never shot a metal riser ILF type bow. Looking for around 50 lb at 31". My current setup is a Tall Tines 16" riser making a 62" bow. Smoothest bow I've shot. My past bows have been Silvertips at 64".


I ordered the 21" riser and plan to shoot medium limbs and mostly long limbs. It seems the older I get the longer I like my bows.  My draw length is 29".


----------



## reddogge

Chris, 
Are you planning to come to the Baltimore shoot Sunday?


----------



## Southern Fried

I would like to see a review about the stock limbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shamus275

My 17" Satori arrived today. Side by side with my Buffalo, it's considerably heavier and the grip is much thicker. I don't mind either of those traits because the Satori is very repeatable for me which I struggled with on the Buffalo. I wasn't pleased to find out that it isn't tapped for a quiver mount. I really wanted to use my Tightspot on this riser but it looks like I'll be giving Selway a call. I have the bow set up with medium Tradtech BM 2.0 to make a 60" bow. With the 40lb limbs cranked all the way down it makes [email protected] I also added the Pro Tiller bolts that I robbed from my Buffalo. Eventually I'd like to get the Bamboo X-Tours but I may need to take a second mortgage on the house and sell my truck to afford them!

Here's a super awesome 12yd group in the basement after I got a basic tune done. 








Also, for those that already have a Satori and have them set up...what BH are you guys finding that works? I'm at 8 3/8".


----------



## TNKnoxville

Thanks guys for the response looks like a 21" riser and long limbs in my future, just trying to figure out which limbs!!!!!


----------



## ChadMR82

shamus275 said:


> My 17" Satori arrived today. Side by side with my Buffalo, it's considerably heavier and the grip is much thicker. I don't mind either of those traits because the Satori is very repeatable for me which I struggled with on the Buffalo. I wasn't pleased to find out that it isn't tapped for a quiver mount. I really wanted to use my Tightspot on this riser but it looks like I'll be giving Selway a call. I have the bow set up with medium Tradtech BM 2.0 to make a 60" bow. With the 40lb limbs cranked all the way down it makes [email protected] I also added the Pro Tiller bolts that I robbed from my Buffalo. Eventually I'd like to get the Bamboo X-Tours but I may need to take a second mortgage on the house and sell my truck to afford them!
> 
> Here's a super awesome 12yd group in the basement after I got a basic tune done.
> View attachment 5545489
> 
> 
> Also, for those that already have a Satori and have them set up...what BH are you guys finding that works? I'm at 8 3/8".


WHat kind of stabilizer (length/weight) you running on yours? My 17" should be here tomorrow


----------



## shamus275

Chad, I've got a 10" B-Stinger with disconnect and 4oz on the end. I may switch to a 12" like I had on my Buffalo.


----------



## WoodsmanRyan

WoodsmanRyan said:


> Awesome Jim, please post a review! I'm saving up my pennies to get one of these. I have some other Hoyts and hopefully the grip for this one will be the same as the Excel/Eclipse.


I got a Hoyt Satori over the weekend and just wanted to follow up on this one - the Jager grip on my Hoyt Excel DID fit the Hoyt Satori, the screws lined up perfectly.


----------



## NiceShot2

Looking to get one of these risers, just one question - why the specifications only show short and long limbs? i have a set of medium limbs i would use on it but not sure if they are okay to use? Seems odd to me they don't show the lengths with all three options. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

> Niceshot2: "Looking to get one of these risers, just one question - why the specifications only show short and long limbs? i have a set of medium limbs i would use on it but not sure if they are okay to use? Seems odd to me they don't show the lengths with all three options.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated."




Hoyt only offers short and medium limbs at present for sale a Satori bow package. The riser is ILF/HDS, so you can use any limb from extra shorts to extra longs. 

Here's a chart I put together some time back. some folks have found it useful:


----------



## NiceShot2

Awesome. Thanks very much for the reply Jim, much appreciated!!


----------



## xpounder

Why is Hoyt not offering Long limbs for this riser?I know you can buy them elsewhere just seems a little odd they don't offer longs for the extended draw length crowd.


----------



## rembrandt

Two things bother me about the Satori from Hoyt......(1) for some the cost will be no problem but for many out here the cost of a riser is just about the same as numerous compounds and for me, that's not feasible....(2) the grip looks too much like an Elite grip which is the one complaint of many buyers who actually stay away from Elite because of the grip......Athens bows have the best grip around as for as I can tell from shooting a bunch of different bows, but that is just my opinion.....but there are a lot of people who agree with me on that......for me, the main thing is the cost.....a stick bow shouldn't cost neatly as much as a Compound but again, that's just my opinion and I know its not worth a whole lot........


----------



## centershot

rembrandt said:


> Two things bother me about the Satori from Hoyt......(1) for some the cost will be no problem but for many out here the cost of a riser is just about the same as numerous compounds and for me, that's not feasible....(2) the grip looks too much like an Elite grip which is the one complaint of many buyers who actually stay away from Elite because of the grip......Athens bows have the best grip around as for as I can tell from shooting a bunch of different bows, but that is just my opinion.....but there are a lot of people who agree with me on that......for me, the main thing is the cost.....a stick bow shouldn't cost neatly as much as a Compound but again, that's just my opinion and I know its not worth a whole lot........


Sounds like you need a Samick Sage. FWIW, I have 3X more $ in my compound as my Satori.


----------



## centerx

rembrandt said:


> Two things bother me about the Satori from Hoyt......(1) for some the cost will be no problem but for many out here the cost of a riser is just about the same as numerous compounds and for me, that's not feasible....(2) the grip looks too much like an Elite grip which is the one complaint of many buyers who actually stay away from Elite because of the grip......Athens bows have the best grip around as for as I can tell from shooting a bunch of different bows, but that is just my opinion.....but there are a lot of people who agree with me on that......for me, the main thing is the cost.....a stick bow shouldn't cost neatly as much as a Compound but again, that's just my opinion and I know its not worth a whole lot........


Honestly that’s a topic that has been bothering me for some time. The cost of compounds have gotten way to high. In fact I have read several articles recently stating shooters are holding on to their bows longer due to the high cost of upgrading. This has put a strain on the small pro shops and some are folding. It’s also grown into a considerer barrier to entry.

With a metal riser recurve the cost of the riser does not surprise me. It probably even cost a little bit more to machine then the compound counterpart. Same holes and in fact more when you consider adjustable ILF platforms. Limbs I do believe are more labor intensive to layup then compound counterparts. Ironically it seems that traditional gear holds resale value better. A slower curve of latest and greatest products that quickly drive down price . However I agree even in the traditional world many of the prices seem way out of line. Maybe not for the workmanship that went into it. However at the end of the day I simply want a nice shooting platform. Do I really need to spend 1K to get it in either version of a bow?


----------



## Dgroves1

I love my Hoyt satori! 17in with medium xtour limbs!


----------



## franklinmanklin

Dgroves1 said:


> I love my Hoyt satori! 17in with medium xtour limbs!


I really wish that this length riser had sight mount holes. I'm not sure if this option will work well with a Tightspot quiver. Opinions on 17" vs 19"?

http://www.treelimbproducts.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=197


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Assassino

I absolutely love my 17" Satori with Border Hex 7-h Longs coming in at [email protected]


----------



## franklinmanklin

Any 19" pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinliuser

Assassino said:


> I absolutely love my 17" Satori with Border Hex 7-h Longs coming in at [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 5888481


I can't wait for my Satori riser to show up.

Going to be running a 21" Satori riser with Border hex7h longs.


----------



## sawtoothscream

rembrandt said:


> Two things bother me about the Satori from Hoyt......(1) for some the cost will be no problem but for many out here the cost of a riser is just about the same as numerous compounds and for me, that's not feasible....(2) the grip looks too much like an Elite grip which is the one complaint of many buyers who actually stay away from Elite because of the grip......Athens bows have the best grip around as for as I can tell from shooting a bunch of different bows, but that is just my opinion.....but there are a lot of people who agree with me on that......for me, the main thing is the cost.....a stick bow shouldn't cost neatly as much as a Compound but again, that's just my opinion and I know its not worth a whole lot........


Seems like most companies are compound or well over money. Just have to wait for the honey move phase to be over and get it much less in the classifieds.


----------



## lunger 66

Not being sarcastic, but what makes the satori, buffalo, dorado so special for a hunting rig? What is it about them that makes them better than , say, a hoyt excel ilf riser for hunting? Is it looks? Do they have a design that makes them shoot faster? What is it? Thanks Lunger


----------



## Sauk Mountain

lunger 66 said:


> Not being sarcastic, but what makes the satori, buffalo, dorado so special for a hunting rig? What is it about them that makes them better than , say, a hoyt excel ilf riser for hunting? Is it looks? Do they have a design that makes them shoot faster? What is it? Thanks Lunger


I own an Excel and have played with a 21" Satori. It's got just the right amount of mass, and it feels much more well balanced. The Excel is fine, it's just very basic, lightweight, and a 8-12 oz stabilizer is necessary for me to like it. Some people have reported the Excel to have a great deal of flex when combined with limbs in the 45lb and up range. Mine seems fine with 45lb limbs, but I also don't really have a good way to test it to find out so I'm going off of feel. The Excel is a little buzzy feeling with 8.5 gpp arrows without the stabilizer. Come September I'll be using the Excel in the woods. For the price I paid for it used it makes a good beater riser.


----------



## lunger 66

My first excel should arrive about noon today, and was going to make a hunting bow out of it. I like that's its ilf, and limbs are easily changed at a reasonable price, and all that. Just wondering why the rage for these other risers, and all. My neighbor has a dorado, and i've shot it plenty. It looks great, but I had to get bushing kits to press in the limbs he wanted. The grip on it is super small, but it did shoot, and look good. I don't think its special enough for the huge price difference over my Hoyt Horizon, and possibly the excel that's coming. There's got to be a reason though, at leastyou think there would be......Lunger


----------



## kevinliuser

Do you guys know which quivers fit the Satori riser other than the Hoyt Arrow Racks?

Thanks.


----------



## centershot

The 19" and 21" risers have sight holes so you can mount any standard quiver you'd like. I personally like the Arrow Rack. I have an extra 6 arrow 2 piece, if you are interested let me know.


----------



## moog5050

Treelimb also makes an AMO adapter for the 17' satori (and hoyt compounds)


----------



## kevinliuser

Cool. Thanks guys!


----------



## kevinliuser

Guys, so I just got my 21" Satori riser and as I'm setting it up, I noticed the side plate is crazy thick, even without the shims. It's like 1/4" with just the plastic sideplate. Does anyone else find this to be way too thick?


----------



## moog5050

It's cut so far past center that you need that block as a starting point. Trust me, it makes sense when you set it up and check centershot.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Yeah, I had to use one shim to get my GoldTip arrow tip slightly outboard. You're good.


----------



## kevinliuser

moog5050 said:


> It's cut so far past center that you need that block as a starting point. Trust me, it makes sense when you set it up and check centershot.





Jim Casto Jr said:


> Yeah, I had to use one shim to get my GoldTip arrow tip slightly outboard. You're good.


Ok cool. I'm using gold tip hunter xt 400's, so that should be good.


----------



## franklinmanklin

How exactly is the calf hair and pad (Velcro) intended to be used. Is there a way to buy more?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Not sure I understand the first part of the question. The side plate comes with three modules (shims) so you can adjust center shot. Lancaster has them listed separately, but they seem to be over-priced. Here's a link:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/hoyt-satori-riser-shelf-module-plate.html


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

From Hoyt's website:


----------



## centershot

franklinmanklin said:


> Any 19" pictures?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is my 19" Satori in Buckskin with Long TT BM 2.0 limbs. (and an unlucky gopher)


----------



## franklinmanklin

Jim Casto Jr said:


> From Hoyt's website:


That I get. There's a half moon. Wheres it go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22

I spent more time with a demo satori at an archery shop down the road from where I work, shot a 62'' stock bow @ 35#....shot probably 40-50 arrows, the riser has grown on me, thinking about buying one now, I first shot the 17'' and although I liked it I wasn't completely sold, I shot the 19'' yesterday and really really liked it


----------



## kevinliuser

franklinmanklin said:


> That I get. There's a half moon. Wheres it go?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That goes on the shelf, as a rest, if you want to shoot off of it. I didn't use it, and used a bit of beavertail leather instead.


----------



## kevinliuser

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I spent more time with a demo satori at an archery shop down the road from where I work, shot a 62'' stock bow @ 35#....shot probably 40-50 arrows, the riser has grown on me, thinking about buying one now, I first shot the 17'' and although I liked it I wasn't completely sold, I shot the 19'' yesterday and really really liked it


So far I'm loving the Satori riser. I have a 21" Satori in black with Sky Bamboo Recurve limbs, longs 50#@30". 

It is now my favorite bow. I don't even shoot any of my other bows anymore. Haha.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

kevinliuser said:


> So far I'm loving the Satori riser. I have a 21" Satori in black with Sky Bamboo Recurve limbs, longs 50#@30".
> 
> It is now my favorite bow. I don't even shoot any of my other bows anymore. Haha.


if I buy one it will be 21'' riser with my 45# SF axiom + limbs


----------



## Dgroves1

There ok


----------



## ckossuth

Assassino said:


> I absolutely love my 17" Satori with Border Hex 7-h Longs coming in at [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 5888481


That bow is a knock out! Love those big Border hooks!!


----------



## kevinliuser

Assassino said:


> I absolutely love my 17" Satori with Border Hex 7-h Longs coming in at [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 5888481


I tried my hex 7 limbs on it, and I found that I just don't like the draw cycle of the hex 7 limbs. I ended up selling my limbs.


----------



## franklinmanklin

FYI, there are two setscrews in each lateral limb adjustment hole. All new bow screws get string waxed. I hope that this information is beneficial for someone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franklinmanklin

kevinliuser said:


> That goes on the shelf, as a rest, if you want to shoot off of it. I didn't use it, and used a bit of beavertail leather instead.


Do you or anyone else have any pictures of your shelf/rest?


----------



## kevinliuser

franklinmanklin said:


> Do you or anyone else have any pictures of your shelf/rest?


I can take a picture of it tonight.

I use a sheet of beavertail and a small bump of leather underneath the beavertail.


----------



## irishhacker

rembrandt said:


> Two things bother me about the Satori from Hoyt......(1) for some the cost will be no problem but for many out here the cost of a riser is just about the same as numerous compounds and for me, that's not feasible....(2) the grip looks too much like an Elite grip which is the one complaint of many buyers who actually stay away from Elite because of the grip......Athens bows have the best grip around as for as I can tell from shooting a bunch of different bows, but that is just my opinion.....but there are a lot of people who agree with me on that......for me, the main thing is the cost.....a stick bow shouldn't cost neatly as much as a Compound but again, that's just my opinion and I know its not worth a whole lot........


I can tell you first hand.. the grip is nothing like an Elite.. 
I have a Satori and an Elite Energy 35..

If anything, the Satori grip is very similar (if not the same) as the Hoyt Excel riser


----------



## irishhacker

centershot said:


> The 19" and 21" risers have sight holes so you can mount any standard quiver you'd like. I personally like the Arrow Rack. I have an extra 6 arrow 2 piece, if you are interested let me know.


This is only accurate if you buy the adapter bolts that fit the satori riser..


----------



## centershot

irishhacker said:


> This is only accurate if you buy the adapter bolts that fit the satori riser..


That is not correct. The 19 and 21 " risers both have AMO standard sight holes drilled and tapped. Only the 17 does not have sight holes. You can clearly see the sight holes in this pic of my 19" Satori. (and a couple more unlucky gophers)


----------



## irishhacker

centershot said:


> That is not correct. The 19 and 21 " risers both have AMO standard sight holes drilled and tapped. Only the 17 does not have sight holes. You can clearly see the sight holes in this pic of my 19" Satori. (and a couple more unlucky gophers)


You know, you are correct.. i just got home from work and looked at my 21 inch satori..cant believe i didn't notice the site holes...sorry

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinliuser

franklinmanklin said:


> Do you or anyone else have any pictures of your shelf/rest?













I'm using the calf hair side plate, but a beavertail leather shelf. I have a small piece of leather under the shelf to raise it up a bit.

Sorry for the crappy picture. Also, it's wearing pretty quickly since I'm shooting it so damn much. Haha.


----------



## kevinliuser

franklinmanklin said:


> Do you or anyone else have any pictures of your shelf/rest?


Found this pic on Tradtalk


----------



## centershot

kevinliuser said:


> Found this pic on Tradtalk


This is what my rest looks like. Put thousands of arrows across it - the strike plate has warn through in a small spot but the velcro on the shelf looks new.


----------



## kevinliuser

centershot said:


> This is what my rest looks like. Put thousands of arrows across it - the strike plate has warn through in a small spot but the velcro on the shelf looks new.


Do you or anyone have any links for buying the thin adhesive calf hair for cheaper than the ridiculous price that Lancaster is selling it for?


----------



## Festivus

The fact that the 17" riser does not have sight/quiver holes is unacceptable. I was seriously giving the 17" riser a look but the fact that they couldn't make two relatively tiny holes in this design is a huge turn off. My two favorite quivers are either the alpine soft lock or the tight spot, and both need sight/quiver holes. Why is it that most 17" ILF hunting metal risers have those same holes but Hoyt chose not to put them in. I'm not crazy about Hoyt's quivers, most are sinfully ugly and the old school simple square ones are astonishingly expensive for old gear. Also, Hoyt changed the quiver bushings on their new risers so you can't even use the older quivers. All this points to them trying to force you to buy their new quivers. The only other reason for no sight holes is because of that stupid fred eichler medallion and them not moving the cutouts around to make it fit. I bet that someone can probably drill their own holes if they drill through that stupid fred eichler medallion.


----------



## centershot

kevinliuser said:


> Do you or anyone have any links for buying the thin adhesive calf hair for cheaper than the ridiculous price that Lancaster is selling it for?


I'm still using the stock one that came with the riser. Have not looked into a replacement...will probably just use velcro when I decide to replace the original.


----------



## kevinliuser

centershot said:


> I'm still using the stock one that came with the riser. Have not looked into a replacement...will probably just use velcro when I decide to replace the original.


I was looking online at hair-on hides, but I think it'll be too thick to use for the sideplate


----------



## kevinliuser

Anyone try the 2 piece arrow rack on the Satori yet? 

I just got one, and the good section Hex bar does not want to fit with the riser...


----------



## centershot

See pics above.........hex was a little tight when I first put it in - I think the paint took up a little space.


----------



## kevinliuser

centershot said:


> See pics above.........hex was a little tight when I first put it in - I think the paint took up a little space.


Yeah, the bottom piece is fitting well, but the top hood piece refuses to sit into the hex space.


----------



## franklinmanklin

Festivus said:


> The fact that the 17" riser does not have sight/quiver holes is unacceptable. I was seriously giving the 17" riser a look but the fact that they couldn't make two relatively tiny holes in this design is a huge turn off. My two favorite quivers are either the alpine soft lock or the tight spot, and both need sight/quiver holes. Why is it that most 17" ILF hunting metal risers have those same holes but Hoyt chose not to put them in. I'm not crazy about Hoyt's quivers, most are sinfully ugly and the old school simple square ones are astonishingly expensive for old gear. Also, Hoyt changed the quiver bushings on their new risers so you can't even use the older quivers. All this points to them trying to force you to buy their new quivers. The only other reason for no sight holes is because of that stupid fred eichler medallion and them not moving the cutouts around to make it fit. I bet that someone can probably drill their own holes if they drill through that stupid fred eichler medallion.


At first I was like, tell us how you really feel. But, after some dicken around with my new 7-arrow Tightspot and Treelimb I understood your frustration. 

I really like this riser and have been toying with the idea of a bottoming tap. But I don't want to go there yet. Hoyt 17" Satori 2.0 with no cutouts in the riser would get someone a heck of a deal on my riser. 

I tried a few things and here's my latest prototype:
















Its a 1/2" bolt with some milk jug washers to protect the riser and thin steel washers to find their own centers. You must use the new Tightspot bracket. No modifications are needed. Ugly but solid, heavy and it works. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

If you like it, thats all that matters.
For me, I would much rather have a Selway slide on quiver


----------



## ckossuth

My Tight spot will be here on Monday. I'll be drilling and tapping mine. I already got the 10/24 tap and #25 drill bit. I'll post some pics when I get it done.

Carl


----------



## Boudreaux

I noticed that Mt OPS guys both have tight spots on their 17 inch risers. They look similar to bolt on rig above but mounted like its was on an AMO sight hole. 

Thanks, 
Boswell


----------



## franklinmanklin

Boudreaux said:


> I noticed that Mt OPS guys both have tight spots on their 17 inch risers. They look similar to bolt on rig above but mounted like its was on an AMO sight hole.
> 
> Thanks,
> Boswell


Matt's is sandwiched with a Trophy Taker standoff or something like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franklinmanklin

irishhacker said:


> If you like it, thats all that matters.
> For me, I would much rather have a Selway slide on quiver


I don't like it. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina

hi, for any Satori owners ~ any chance knowing the Satori's grip is infact an ergo grip or not? They look nearly the same on pic, Thx.

I was asked the same question by a fellow who want a Satori wood grip to replace his plastic ergo grip 

*he doesn't like the current selling ortho grip n high wrist grip, and can't find anyone is still stocking the walnut wood ergo grip.


----------



## FulldrawPM

I think i read somewhere that the satori accepts all of the hoyt grips. Can anyone confirm this? I want to use a profit 180


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

The ProFit grips fit the Dorado, GameMaster II, etc., and some compounds. The Satori takes the "new" style Hoyt grips which also fits the Horizon, Excel, Epik, Alero, GMX, etc.


----------



## kentsabrina

Yes, I found that information on other posts after I asked the question.

Thx all ~~


----------

